# Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €



## feldspat (24. November 2010)

*Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Ein Prof von mir hat mich nach einem S/W Laserdrucker gefragt, bei dem die Patronen/Toner nicht ablaufen (so wie bei HP).
Duplexfunktion sollte er auch haben.

Und jetzt möchte ich mich einfach mal informieren.
Er hat mal die Marken Kyocera und Canon in den Raum geworfen.

Gibt es von Kyocera schon gute Geräte oder sind die eher für den Profi-Gebrauch?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal Vorschläge machen, welche in der Preis - Kategorie gut sind.

Danke schon mal.
MFG


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Wie meinst Du das mit "nicht ablaufen" ?

Muss der nur drucken, oder auch kopieren? Wieviele Seiten ca. pro Monat? 

Von Kyocera gibt es zB den hier: Kyocera Mita FS-1120D (1102LY3NL0) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Toner Wäre der hier: Kyocera Mita TK-160 Toner schwarz (1T02LY0NL0) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  2500 Seiten für 60€ (mnit Versand) sind ca. 2m4Cent pro Seite - das ginge auch billiger.


----------



## feldspat (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

ja bei hp kannst ja die patronen irgendwie irgendwann nicht mehr benutzen...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Bei Patronen ist das normal, die werden dann ggf zu dickflüssig und können den Druckkopf verstopfen. Bei Laser aber gibt es da glaub ich keine verfallsdaten.


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Toner haben auch ein Verfallsdatum, bisher konnte ich aber noch keine Nachteile feststellen wenn der Toner abgelaufen ist.


----------



## feldspat (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Also habe mit ihm nochmal geredet:

Das Teil soll mehr oder weniger ein stinknormaler Consumer SW Laser sein.
Ohne WLAN, Ohne Kopierfunktion oder so.

Er soll lediglich ZUVERLÄSSIG sein!
Und vielleicht dabei so günstig / Seite wie geht.

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Die Seitenzahl solltest Du halt schon auch mal nennen. Davon hängt es ab, ob man lieber zB den hier HP LaserJet P1102 Laserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  nimmt und dann pro Seite 3Cent, oder soll man die 200-300€ ausreizen, wenn es dann 1.5Cent/Seite kostet?

zB der hier: OKI B410d (43984805) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ist pro Seite recht presiwerter, um die 1.6-2 Cent.


----------



## feldspat (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Also ich denke mal, so um die 30/min sollten es schon sein.
Hat der OKI auch.

Aber man darf die sagen wir mal ca. 200€ +-   schon ausreizen, wenn man dafür nen Top Drucker mit geringen Folgekosten bekommt.

Ich kenne OKI gar nicht.
Haben die auch guten Support?

Die Bewertung auf geizhals sind ja gut.

Und irgendwas so zwischen dem Kyocera und dem OKI?

Also HP will er nicht, aber den OKI werde ich ihm mal zeigen.

Mfg


PS: Danke Herbboy für die Tipps.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Ich meinte an sich die Seiten pro MONAT, wegen der Folgekosten eben 

Oki is ne gute Firma, sind an sich im professionellen Bereich eher aktiv, und bei dem von mir genannten kann man mit Registrierung innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Kauf sogar 3 Jahre vor-Ort-Service bekommen (bis 12h gemeldet, ist am nächsten Tag ein Servicemann da) - und die Druckkosten, wenn man einfach mal den Tonerpreis durch die Zahl an möglichen Seiten teilt, ist echt niedrig. Mit nem Drucker für 100€ mehr würde das auch kaum weniger werden - mal angenommen, der teurere würde noch mal 0,5 Cent weniger Druckkosten haben (was kaum mehr möglich ist, da der Oki eh schon sehr niedrige Kosten hat), dann hat man das erst nach 20.000 Seiten raus. Bei 500 Seiten/Monat wären das ca. 3,5 Jahre. 


ps: beim Druckerkauf am besten schonmal 1x Toner mitbestellen, da der erste TOner meist nur ca. 1/3 gefüllt ist.


----------



## feldspat (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Den OKI kann man also gut empfehlen?

Gut dann werd ich das machen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laserdrucker zwischen 200 und 300 €*

Also, bei zB amazon hat der bei knapp 25 Meinungen 4 Sterne: OKI B410D Monochrom-Laserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  schlecht ist der also nicht, und für um die 130€ auch nicht teuer. 

Und die schlechten Wertungen sind offenbar von Idioten, die zu blöd sind, Treiebr auf der Homepage zu finden ^^  ODER es gab bis Juli 2010 noch keine Treiber online - gibt aber welche für XP, vista, win7 und sogar mac: B410 | Support | OKI Printing Solutions - Der Spezialist für professionelle Drucklösungen


----------

